# DirectPlay Fehler, Mikrofon geht nicht



## eDreamer (4. April 2004)

Hi,

immer wenn ich mein Mikrofon installieren will bekomme ich am Ende die Meldung: Während der Installation von Direct Play-Voice ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Fehlercode 0x80004005" . Ich habe directX9.0b drauf und eine Realtek AC97 Soundkarte onboard. Ich komm echt nicht mehr weiter. Würde mich über Hilfe freuen. thx


----------



## server (4. April 2004)

Hi,

Das ist wieder so ein typischer Windows Fehler....wahrscheinlich weiß Microsoft selbst nicht, was der Fehler heisst, gebt mal bei google den Fehlercode ein *fg*.

Versuch mal deine Firewall bzw. Virenscanner auszuschalten.


----------



## eDreamer (4. April 2004)

Bin leider schon den ganzen Tag am googelsuchen


----------

